# odeon 2020 what are your thoughts?



## Adierf

I really wanted the LV IVY but alas it is discontinued.  I saw the odeon pm today and i don't know what to do.  i like the front pocket, zippered middle, the adjustable shoulder strap.  or should i buy the neverfull instead?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I like the new Odeon, I have the classic Odeon PM and love it. The Odeon and NF are very different bags, it depends on what your needs are for the bag...


----------



## paula3boys

I do not like the new Odeon because of the odd placement of the tag (yes I know that it can be removed, but the ring is still in that odd spot) and the corner leather patches. If they at least didn't have the hook in the middle, I may have considered the PM. I'd rather get a classic style without tags in the middle of the bag.


----------



## balen.girl

I like the new Odeon, but still not 100% sure on the size. I haven’t see the actual bag. Hopefully my local store will have it soon.


----------



## Adierf

I hope to see the bag in person as well.  I have concern for the shoulder strap if it will stay on my shoulder or slip off. 

I think I will use this bag if I need to carry more than my essentials. I guess the neverfull could do the same. the versatility is nice as the strap is removable but i'm unsure if I would use it as a clutch.   

thank you so much for the input ladies your advice helps me think through my indecisiveness.  I'm still going to debate this in my head and stare at the bag on the website.  LOL


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I can’t see using the Odeon as a clutch. I actually like the tag


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

I actually like the Odeon in
Black.....It’s between that and the NoeBB for me


----------



## keokicat

I like the new Odeon.  The closest store is a couple of hours away so I ordered online.  Bought both the PM and MM sizes so I can compare them in person and see which size works best for me.  From what I can tell from the description, it seems the MM size is most similar to the South Bank Besace, but wider at the bottom.


----------



## Adierf

Keokicat - May I ask if you bought it in black or natural? Please let me know once you receive the item your thoughts. Does the strap come off your shoulder or if it digs? What fits? Thank you!  

Thank you ladies for your sharing your thoughts! I appreciate your time and input greatly. I don't feel so alone with my indecisiveness in purchasing a classic piece or something new.


----------



## keokicat

Adierf said:


> Keokicat - May I ask if you bought it in black or natural? Please let me know once you receive the item your thoughts. Does the strap come off your shoulder or if it digs? What fits? Thank you!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your sharing your thoughts! I appreciate your time and input greatly. I don't feel so alone with my indecisiveness in purchasing a classic piece or something new.



I ordered both sizes in black.  They should arrive late this week or early next week.


----------



## Kdiamond55

I like the black better too...I feel like the natural would get dirtier faster. Can’t wait to see yours, and see if you like the smaller or bigger one. You must take some mod shots!


----------



## Sankay

Yes I got the PM version because I love the South Bank Besace (one of my favorite bags!) I love having a front slip pocket.  Normally I don’t like accessories (I took the tassel of the SBB) but I actually like the tag! i got the black because it’s easier to keep clean.  I plan to wear it crossbody rather than on the shoulder.  Finally I don’t see it as a clutch even when you remove the strap.  Good luck!


----------



## Meaghanb123

I ordered the mm in black and it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Roz2019

keokicat said:


> I ordered both sizes in black.  They should arrive late this week or early next week.


When both bags arrive, is it possible that you can do mod shots of both bags as shoulder and crossbody? Let us know which one you decide to keep? Thanks


----------



## JadaStormy

I have the old odeon. It would have been cool with black trim. 

I am a traditional crossbody person, so while I think the new version looks lovely, the bottom appears to stick out too much. I know that is so it will stand on it's own, but to me a crossbody doesn't need to do that. The removable strap is cool, especially since LV sells other straps. That will be one way to personalize the bag.The opening also looks small. 

But I am excited to see the reveals and reviews!


----------



## trigirl

paula3boys said:


> I do not like the new Odeon because of the odd placement of the tag (yes I know that it can be removed, but the ring is still in that odd spot) and the corner leather patches. If they at least didn't have the hook in the middle, I may have considered the PM. I'd rather get a classic style without tags in the middle of the bag.


These are my thoughts as well. I really like the bag but the luggage tag annoys. There is a reason it is called a luggage tag. It belongs on luggage. I think I must just be getting old because I'm tired of all the extra crap they are putting on bags. I miss the classic styles of monogram bags.


----------



## paula3boys

trigirl said:


> These are my thoughts as well. I really like the bag but the luggage tag annoys. There is a reason it is called a luggage tag. It belongs on luggage. I think I must just be getting old because I'm tired of all the extra crap they are putting on bags. I miss the classic styles of monogram bags.


That is what I said recently too! (getting old part) I prefer the classics and while I have liked some luggage tags to get stamps on, that doesn't mean I want a tag on every damn purse. I want the option to have or not have it and I definitely don't want it in the middle of the bag. I also hate that stenciled out LV charm. I saw one bag coming that has a luggage tag, a clochette, and the stencil looking LV charm. Talk about OVERKILL!


----------



## Mapoon

balen.girl said:


> I like the new Odeon, but still not 100% sure on the size. I haven’t see the actual bag. Hopefully my local store will have it soon.


I like it too!! Have placed an order and paid for it. Waiting for it to be shipped now to my country which is not available atm. I checked with the CS and was also debating on which size to get. To put in context - she said that the PM size is similar to the pochette metis... I have been waiting for an LV bag which is more price friendly (compared to others due to the recent few prices increases) and can be used as a cross body and shoulder bag well. And I like a monogram without a vanchetta so that its usage can be perhaps extended in some ways. Will post once received, I cannot wait as I have been eyeing it since I saw it on instagram on 1/7 and not sure when it would be launched and when I called the LV hotline in my country, was told it only just launched that same day.


----------



## Adierf

thesassyrealist said:


> I actually like the Odeon in
> Black.....It’s between that and the NoeBB for me


How are you going to choose between the two?


----------



## LVtingting

I know it won't be long for YouTuber to share their thought:


----------



## LVtingting

Here's another:


----------



## enjoy1

I just got back from my Louis Vuitton store and they had 2 of each size and color in stock! I thought I would want the small one, but it was much smaller than I thought. For comparison, I was using my pochette metis today,  so I tired to load all of my things in the odeon pm and it was a very tight fit (to the point it made the canvas kinda wonky when I zipped it up) and was not very accessible due to the small opening. Comparing the Pochette metis and the odeon pm side by side, the size looked similar but since the metis is "horizontal", it is easy to grab everything. 
I should have taken some pics. I will say when I tried on the odeon pm I loved the look of it, and how comfortable it was. The strap is wide which makes it comfortable as a shouldered or cross body. 
But....for me there were too many cons, for the price, so I ended up not buying it.


----------



## hart88hart

enjoy1 said:


> I just got back from my Louis Vuitton store and they had 2 of each size and color in stock! I thought I would want the small one, but it was much smaller than I thought. For comparison, I was using my pochette metis today,  so I tired to load all of my things in the odeon pm and it was a very tight fit (to the point it made the canvas kinda wonky when I zipped it up) and was not very accessible due to the small opening. Comparing the Pochette metis and the odeon pm side by side, the size looked similar but since the metis is "horizontal", it is easy to grab everything.
> I should have taken some pics. I will say when I tried on the odeon pm I loved the look of it, and how comfortable it was. The strap is wide which makes it comfortable as a shouldered or cross body.
> But....for me there were too many cons, for the price, so I ended up not buying it.


That's disappointing!


----------



## Lizzys

enjoy1 said:


> I just got back from my Louis Vuitton store and they had 2 of each size and color in stock! I thought I would want the small one, but it was much smaller than I thought. For comparison, I was using my pochette metis today,  so I tired to load all of my things in the odeon pm and it was a very tight fit (to the point it made the canvas kinda wonky when I zipped it up) and was not very accessible due to the small opening. Comparing the Pochette metis and the odeon pm side by side, the size looked similar but since the metis is "horizontal", it is easy to grab everything.
> I should have taken some pics. I will say when I tried on the odeon pm I loved the look of it, and how comfortable it was. The strap is wide which makes it comfortable as a shouldered or cross body.
> But....for me there were too many cons, for the price, so I ended up not buying it.


I have to say I think I am in agreement with you after receiving my PM.  May I ask why you were not interested in the MM then?


----------



## Meaghanb123

I just received my MM and I am in love!


----------



## gwendo25

I ordered the PM from my local store but did not see it in person.  I love the black trim and the tag in front!  Hope I like it in person.


----------



## Roz2019

I just ordered mm in black to be collected in store next week cos still not sure about the sizes. If pm is too small or mm too big on me as I’m 5”3 medium size.


----------



## KLP2015

Roz2019 said:


> I just ordered mm in black to be collected in store next week cos still not sure about the sizes. If pm is too small or mm too big on me as I’m 5”3 medium size.


I have the MM and I’m 5’1. I think the MM is a perfect size and this is coming from someone that prefers small bags.


----------



## Roz2019

KLP2015 said:


> I have the MM and I’m 5’1. I think the MM is a perfect size and this is coming from someone that prefers small bags.


Thanks for your info. That’s definitely reassuring to know I may have chosen the right size. I really like the outside pocket, the zipper top for extra security, not much of glazings and no pointed and folded bottom. I just hope the weight of bag is not heavy.


----------



## bluebird03

Roz2019 said:


> I just ordered mm in black to be collected in store next week cos still not sure about the sizes. If pm is too small or mm too big on me as I’m 5”3 medium size.


Same height here, I had the PM but just swapped it out for the MM. The PM fits everything however its a little uncomfortable to get things in/out. Hoping the MM works out


----------



## RG82

Hi everyone. I received my LV Odeon MM today and here it is. Hope you find the photos useful. I'm 5ft 9, UK size 14/16. The bag is stunning,  I love the LV branding on the zippers, strap buckle,  strap and leather tabs at the base. My only gripe is the lack of leather label inside the bag (Louis Vuitton, made in...). Seems as though they're trying to cut costs,  but there is a lot of branding on the exterior so perhaps not! The shape of the bag is structured at the base,  and the canvas is more pliable towards the middle/top of the bag. I'm hoping that someone will create a liner for this bag to help keep is structure over time.  Overall,  I love it x ps. Apologies for the glamorous bin bags in the first photos! Home improvement time I'm afraid!


----------



## RG82

and another photo!  This gives a better impression of the size of the MM. It's not a huge bag and not that much bigger than the sizing of the PM. Plus, excited to use the tag/strap on my other bags x


----------



## Lizzys

RG82 said:


> and another photo!  This gives a better impression of the size of the MM. It's not a huge bag and not that much bigger than the sizing of the PM. Plus, excited to use the tag/strap on my other bags x
> 
> View attachment 4808379


Thanks so much for posting all these pictures.  It really looks great on you!  I purchased the PM online because I didn't want a big bag but it really was too small for me so I had to let it go.  I am shorter than you plus I am short waisted and I am trying to visualize how it will look on me from your pictures.  When you are wearing it on your shoulder, how many more holes to make it shorter are there if any?


----------



## RG82

Hi! Thank you very much - I really love the bag. I have the strap on the last hole in my photo, but I can also wear it comfortably crossbody on the second to last hole.  See the pic for the number of holes,  you can definitely shorten the strap quite a bit. I'm happy to measure the strap for you if you need x


----------



## Lizzys

Yay! This picture really helps a lot.  Thanks so much!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## RG82

Great. Let us know if you go ahead and purchase!


----------



## praneha

RG82 said:


> and another photo!  This gives a better impression of the size of the MM. It's not a huge bag and not that much bigger than the sizing of the PM. Plus, excited to use the tag/strap on my other bags x
> 
> View attachment 4808379


Nice pics. Is the bag stuffed? Am heading to the store tomorrow to get this. Any idea if the luggage tag can be stamped?


----------



## RG82

praneha said:


> Nice pics. Is the bag stuffed? Am heading to the store tomorrow to get this. Any idea if the luggage tag can be stamped?


Hi! Yes, I stuffed a scarf in there to give it a better shape. In my opinion,  the bag definitely has a better shape either partially full,  or entirely full - rather than with just a wallet in there, for example.  You'll have to enquire about stamping the tag. I'm thinking it may be difficult to lay flat to hot stamp as it has the metal LV hardware on the one side. Enjoy your trip tomorrow and show us pics of your new bag! Let us know if the tag can be hot stamped


----------



## lallybelle

My SA mixed up the PM I asked for and I ended up curbside picking up the MM yesterday. lol. She's already put the PM aside for me. The MM is too big on me. But I really like the bag, hopefully the PM is perfect for me.


----------



## RG82

How frustrating! Glad you were able to get the right size ordered. Post some pics when you get hold of your beauty! I've got the MM and curious what the PM size looks like. Did you get black or vachetta trim? X


----------



## miknarth

RG82 said:


> and another photo!  This gives a better impression of the size of the MM. It's not a huge bag and not that much bigger than the sizing of the PM. Plus, excited to use the tag/strap on my other bags x
> 
> View attachment 4808379


Bag looks great on you! I struggled between the PM and MM, but after seeing them in person, the decision was easy.  I ordered the MM last week and can't wait to get it!  I agree, the size difference is not much on paper, but in person, the PM was just too small.  Enjoy the beautiful bag


----------



## miknarth

praneha said:


> Nice pics. Is the bag stuffed? Am heading to the store tomorrow to get this. Any idea if the luggage tag can be stamped?


My SA said the tag cannot be hot stamped because the tag cannot lay flat with the metal LV on the one side.


----------



## RG82

miknarth said:


> Bag looks great on you! I struggled between the PM and MM, but after seeing them in person, the decision was easy.  I ordered the MM last week and can't wait to get it!  I agree, the size difference is not much on paper, but in person, the PM was just too small.  Enjoy the beautiful bag


Congratulations on your purchase! I agree - size difference isn't much but I'd struggle to fit all of my essentials into the PM. Hope you enjoy your beautiful Odeon MM - post some pics when you get it


----------



## RG82

miknarth said:


> My SA said the tag cannot be hot stamped because the tag cannot lay flat with the metal LV on the one side.


Yes, that's make sense but it is a shame though x


----------



## RG82

lallybelle said:


> My SA mixed up the PM I asked for and I ended up curbside picking up the MM yesterday. lol. She's already put the PM aside for me. The MM is too big on me. But I really like the bag, hopefully the PM is perfect for me.


How frustrating! Glad you were able to get the right size ordered. Post some pics when you get hold of your beauty! I've got the MM and curious what the PM size looks like. Did you get black or vachetta trim? X


----------



## Jasmine*

RG82 said:


> and another photo!  This gives a better impression of the size of the MM. It's not a huge bag and not that much bigger than the sizing of the PM. Plus, excited to use the tag/strap on my other bags x
> 
> View attachment 4808379


Would you post a picture wear the bag as shoulder bag using shortest strap length or if you have another short handle strap? I really want to wear the bag as a hobo bag, don't know if it sit well under arm and whether strap stay on shoulder. Thank you for sharing your beautiful bag.


----------



## lallybelle

RG82 said:


> How frustrating! Glad you were able to get the right size ordered. Post some pics when you get hold of your beauty! I've got the MM and curious what the PM size looks like. Did you get black or vachetta trim? X



I went for the Black Trim. I love Mono x Black.


----------



## RG82

Jasmine* said:


> Would you post a picture wear the bag as shoulder bag using shortest strap length or if you have another short handle strap? I really want to wear the bag as a hobo bag, don't know if it sit well under arm and whether strap stay on shoulder. Thank you for sharing your beautiful bag.


Hi - here you go. The first pic is the strap on shortest length.  I haven't got a top handle in afraid,  but I do think this would look amazing with a top handle.  Check out Chanel LV on YouTube,  as she models her PM Odeon with a top handle. I've included pics with a black neo strap,  and a marignan strap.


----------



## RG82

lallybelle said:


> I went for the Black Trim. I love Mono x Black.


Great choice! Black and mono is my fave too x


----------



## Jasmine*

RG82 said:


> Hi - here you go. The first pic is the strap on shortest length.  I haven't got a top handle in afraid,  but I do think this would look amazing with a top handle.  Check out Chanel LV on YouTube,  as she models her PM Odeon with a top handle. I've included pics with a black neo strap,  and a marignan strap.
> 
> View attachment 4808705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808707


Thank you, looks great.


----------



## Roz2019

RG82 said:


> Hi - here you go. The first pic is the strap on shortest length.  I haven't got a top handle in afraid,  but I do think this would look amazing with a top handle.  Check out Chanel LV on YouTube,  as she models her PM Odeon with a top handle. I've included pics with a black neo strap,  and a marignan strap.
> 
> View attachment 4808705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808707


The first photo looks the best with the original strap, the other 2 are bit thin/narrow and you look great with the mm size.


----------



## RG82

Roz2019 said:


> The first photo looks the best with the original strap, the other 2 are bit thin/narrow and you look great with the mm size.


Thank you! Not sure about the mono marignan strap either - maybe it would be better with the   Pochette metis strap which is s but thicker. I do like the neo noe strap with it though x


----------



## enjoy1

Lizzys said:


> I have to say I think I am in agreement with you after receiving my PM.  May I ask why you were not interested in the MM then?


sorry for the delay in responding...Let me start by saying, I think this bag is awesome. To me, it's one of my favorites that they have come out with in quite sometime. But I own the (original) Delightful...my absolute favorite bag, the Neverful and I actually own the originally Odeon pm (which is my favorite crossbody travel bag) My Odeon get SO much use, because it lies so flat to the body and is so comfortable to carry. So I really didn't need the MM size, it is too similar to these that I already own.

The one thing I am curious about on this new odeon bag, is the double zipper. I love the looks of it, but not sure about the "convenience" of it.


----------



## Lizzys

enjoy1 said:


> sorry for the delay in responding...Let me start by saying, I think this bag is awesome. To me, it's one of my favorites that they have come out with in quite sometime. But I own the (original) Delightful...my absolute favorite bag, the Neverful and I actually own the originally Odeon pm (which is my favorite crossbody travel bag) My Odeon get SO much use, because it lies so flat to the body and is so comfortable to carry. So I really didn't need the MM size, it is too similar to these that I already own.
> 
> The one thing I am curious about on this new odeon bag, is the double zipper. I love the looks of it, but not sure about the "convenience" of it.


Oh that makes sense why you didn't want the MM.  As far as the double zipper, I plan to keep them on one side because it really isn't convenient trying to line them up in the center.


----------



## praneha

Here is mine . I went to see this bag last week but dint get it as I needed a crossbody bag. But after coming back and seeing this here I could not resist. So pulled the trigger today. I love the black and mono combination. Had to check 3 pieces to get a proper alignment bag.


----------



## RG82

praneha said:


> Here is mine . I went to see this bag last week but dint get it as I needed a crossbody bag. But after coming back and seeing this here I could not resist. So pulled the trigger today. I love the black and mono combination. Had to check 3 pieces to get a proper alignment bag.
> 
> View attachment 4809147


Beautiful, what a stunner! Congratulations on your new bag. What wasn't properly aligned on the first two? X


----------



## Roz2019

praneha said:


> Here is mine . I went to see this bag last week but dint get it as I needed a crossbody bag. But after coming back and seeing this here I could not resist. So pulled the trigger today. I love the black and mono combination. Had to check 3 pieces to get a proper alignment bag.
> 
> View attachment 4809147


Is this the mm size and what was to look out for other than alignment?


----------



## praneha

Yes this is MM size. I saw 2 pieces where in the area near the curve zipper was not so smooth and the tag ring had wrinkles. The ring was also not aligned in the center. Out of 3 only this was smooth.


----------



## RG82

Hi everyone.  I've photographed the PM and MM size side by side, in case anyone finds it useful!


----------



## Kdiamond55

That’s a bigger difference than I thought there would be!


----------



## RG82

Kdiamond55 said:


> That’s a bigger difference than I thought there would be!


Do keep in mind that I've stuffed the MM but not the PM, so that may make it appear a little smaller perhaps x


----------



## hart88hart

Kdiamond55 said:


> That’s a bigger difference than I thought there would be!


Yes you are correct! So I wonder which measurements are off?? The ones for the PM or the MM??


----------



## chloebagfreak

RG82 said:


> Hi everyone.  I've photographed the PM and MM size side by side, in case anyone finds it useful!
> 
> View attachment 4809805


Thank you! I’m obsessed with this bag
I just have no where to go!! Maybe when our lockdown ends I can get one.


----------



## Rggonzal

Adierf said:


> I hope to see the bag in person as well.  I have concern for the shoulder strap if it will stay on my shoulder or slip off.
> 
> I think I will use this bag if I need to carry more than my essentials. I guess the neverfull could do the same. the versatility is nice as the strap is removable but i'm unsure if I would use it as a clutch.
> 
> thank you so much for the input ladies your advice helps me think through my indecisiveness.  I'm still going to debate this in my head and stare at the bag on the website.  LOL



I just purchased the Odeon PM and I love everything about it...the design, color (monogram and noir), and functionality. I have a hard time with bags slipping off my shoulder, too, and the wide strap is great! It is very comfy as a shoulder bag or crossbody. I have a neverfull and only carry it if I need to tote my iPad around. The new Odeon looks great dressed up or down. I intended to buy the double zip pochette in the store, but couldn’t resist when I saw it! Good luck with you decision!


----------



## RG82

Rggonzal said:


> I just purchased the Odeon PM and I love everything about it...the design, color (monogram and noir), and functionality. I have a hard time with bags slipping off my shoulder, too, and the wide strap is great! It is very comfy as a shoulder bag or crossbody. I have a neverfull and only carry it if I need to tote my iPad around. The new Odeon looks great dressed up or down. I intended to buy the double zip pochette in the store, but couldn’t resist when I saw it! Good luck with you decision!
> 
> View attachment 4811729


Congratulations on your cute bag! Love the tag on the Odeon. I took my MM size out for its grand outing today at...Ikea lol. Really practical and turned a few heads. I hope they make a bag liner for the PM and MM. It was a little difficult finding things in there, as its pretty much an empty space inside xx


----------



## miknarth

Just posted this in the clubhouse, but thought I'd share here too.  
My Odeon MM came in today and I absolutely love it! It's big enough to carry my essentials with room to spare, and I don't feel like it's too big as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I think the dimensions online are deceiving and make it seem like there is not much of a difference between the PM and MM. But after seeing both bags in person, the PM just looked too small (for me), whereas the MM felt like the perfect size, not too big at all. Like others have said, the strap is wide and very comfortable, and the magnetic front pocket is super convenient.

My only 2 complaints about the bag are the luggage tag and the strap keeper. I don't mind hanging the luggage tag on my bag, and it's nice that it's removable, but the way the gold LV is cut just looks weird to me. It's like a piece in the crevice between the L and V didn't get cut out correctly, so it's just leftover there. I wish I could just pick that piece off! I've looked at photos of other bags and they all seem to be like this.






My issue with the strap is that the strap keeper is sewn into place, so you can't adjust it to go along with your strap. Not sure why that was done. If you use the strap on its longest setting, the strap keeper won't reach the strap and the end of your strap just hangs around by itself. The second to lowest setting seems to be okay, but not ideal for a crossbody as it's already a little short even on the longest setting. Grr.





Here is the back of the strap keeper, where it's sewn into place on the strap.





These are not deal breakers for me, so I’m keeping this beauty


----------



## slayer

RG82 said:


> Hi everyone.  I've photographed the PM and MM size side by side, in case anyone finds it useful!
> 
> View attachment 4809805


Beautiful! I want the  MM size.


----------



## chowlover2

slayer said:


> Beautiful! I want the  MM size.


Me too! We deserve it after Covid 19!


----------



## Kdiamond55

miknarth said:


> Just posted this in the clubhouse, but thought I'd share here too.
> My Odeon MM came in today and I absolutely love it! It's big enough to carry my essentials with room to spare, and I don't feel like it's too big as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I think the dimensions online are deceiving and make it seem like there is not much of a difference between the PM and MM. But after seeing both bags in person, the PM just looked too small (for me), whereas the MM felt like the perfect size, not too big at all. Like others have said, the strap is wide and very comfortable, and the magnetic front pocket is super convenient.
> 
> My only 2 complaints about the bag are the luggage tag and the strap keeper. I don't mind hanging the luggage tag on my bag, and it's nice that it's removable, but the way the gold LV is cut just looks weird to me. It's like a piece in the crevice between the L and V didn't get cut out correctly, so it's just leftover there. I wish I could just pick that piece off! I've looked at photos of other bags and they all seem to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with the strap is that the strap keeper is sewn into place, so you can't adjust it to go along with your strap. Not sure why that was done. If you use the strap on its longest setting, the strap keeper won't reach the strap and the end of your strap just hangs around by itself. The second to lowest setting seems to be okay, but not ideal for a crossbody as it's already a little short even on the longest setting. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the strap keeper, where it's sewn into place on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not deal breakers for me, so I’m keeping this beauty



i love it! Wear it in good health


----------



## LV2

miknarth said:


> Just posted this in the clubhouse, but thought I'd share here too.
> My Odeon MM came in today and I absolutely love it! It's big enough to carry my essentials with room to spare, and I don't feel like it's too big as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I think the dimensions online are deceiving and make it seem like there is not much of a difference between the PM and MM. But after seeing both bags in person, the PM just looked too small (for me), whereas the MM felt like the perfect size, not too big at all. Like others have said, the strap is wide and very comfortable, and the magnetic front pocket is super convenient.
> 
> My only 2 complaints about the bag are the luggage tag and the strap keeper. I don't mind hanging the luggage tag on my bag, and it's nice that it's removable, but the way the gold LV is cut just looks weird to me. It's like a piece in the crevice between the L and V didn't get cut out correctly, so it's just leftover there. I wish I could just pick that piece off! I've looked at photos of other bags and they all seem to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with the strap is that the strap keeper is sewn into place, so you can't adjust it to go along with your strap. Not sure why that was done. If you use the strap on its longest setting, the strap keeper won't reach the strap and the end of your strap just hangs around by itself. The second to lowest setting seems to be okay, but not ideal for a crossbody as it's already a little short even on the longest setting. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the strap keeper, where it's sewn into place on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not deal breakers for me, so I’m keeping this beauty



Hi, Would it be possible for you to add some mod pictures please? I have the PM size and thinking of ordering the MM size.


----------



## miknarth

LV2 said:


> Hi, Would it be possible for you to add some mod pictures please? I have the PM size and thinking of ordering the MM size.


Hi, I'm horrible at taking mod shots, but if you go back to pages 3 and 4 of this thread, RG82 posted some great shots of herself wearing the MM. I'll see if I can add some more later.


----------



## miknarth

Kdiamond55 said:


> i love it! Wear it in good health


Thank you!


----------



## LV2

miknarth said:


> Just posted this in the clubhouse, but thought I'd share here too.
> My Odeon MM came in today and I absolutely love it! It's big enough to carry my essentials with room to spare, and I don't feel like it's too big as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I think the dimensions online are deceiving and make it seem like there is not much of a difference between the PM and MM. But after seeing both bags in person, the PM just looked too small (for me), whereas the MM felt like the perfect size, not too big at all. Like others have said, the strap is wide and very comfortable, and the magnetic front pocket is super convenient.
> 
> My only 2 complaints about the bag are the luggage tag and the strap keeper. I don't mind hanging the luggage tag on my bag, and it's nice that it's removable, but the way the gold LV is cut just looks weird to me. It's like a piece in the crevice between the L and V didn't get cut out correctly, so it's just leftover there. I wish I could just pick that piece off! I've looked at photos of other bags and they all seem to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with the strap is that the strap keeper is sewn into place, so you can't adjust it to go along with your strap. Not sure why that was done. If you use the strap on its longest setting, the strap keeper won't reach the strap and the end of your strap just hangs around by itself. The second to lowest setting seems to be okay, but not ideal for a crossbody as it's already a little short even on the longest setting. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the strap keeper, where it's sewn into place on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not deal breakers for me, so I’m keeping this beauty


You have an eagle eye "miknarth"  I was looking at the bag all day and didn't notice the LV tag issue. I'll have a look at my Boite tag. They are almost the same.


----------



## miknarth

LV2 said:


> You have an eagle eye "miknarth"  I was looking at the bag all day and didn't notice the LV tag issue. I'll have a look at my Boite tag. They are almost the same.


Do let us know when you check the Boite.  I mean, no one is going to be eyeing our bags that closely, but for some reason, it just stood out to me when I first looked at the tag.  These eagle eyes are not always a good thing, I probably drive my SA crazy with the things I point out.  HA!


----------



## LV2

They are the same :/


----------



## RG82

miknarth said:


> Just posted this in the clubhouse, but thought I'd share here too.
> My Odeon MM came in today and I absolutely love it! It's big enough to carry my essentials with room to spare, and I don't feel like it's too big as a shoulder or crossbody bag. I think the dimensions online are deceiving and make it seem like there is not much of a difference between the PM and MM. But after seeing both bags in person, the PM just looked too small (for me), whereas the MM felt like the perfect size, not too big at all. Like others have said, the strap is wide and very comfortable, and the magnetic front pocket is super convenient.
> 
> My only 2 complaints about the bag are the luggage tag and the strap keeper. I don't mind hanging the luggage tag on my bag, and it's nice that it's removable, but the way the gold LV is cut just looks weird to me. It's like a piece in the crevice between the L and V didn't get cut out correctly, so it's just leftover there. I wish I could just pick that piece off! I've looked at photos of other bags and they all seem to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with the strap is that the strap keeper is sewn into place, so you can't adjust it to go along with your strap. Not sure why that was done. If you use the strap on its longest setting, the strap keeper won't reach the strap and the end of your strap just hangs around by itself. The second to lowest setting seems to be okay, but not ideal for a crossbody as it's already a little short even on the longest setting. Grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the strap keeper, where it's sewn into place on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not deal breakers for me, so I’m keeping this beauty


Excellent photos! I also noticed the strap keeper issue - none of my other LV bags have the keeper seem in place on the strap - but it's not a deal breaker for me either. And I totally get what you mean about the gold LV hardware on the tag! When I ordered my MM Odeon, I also ordered the PM size,  which I've returned. On the tag on the PM, the gold LV hardware on the tag was wonky! So check your tags everyone. I always forensically examine all my purchases, and I'm sure they think I'm extra fussy when I go into store. However, I work hard to pay for them, so my purchases need to be perfect!


----------



## gwendo25

I just received my Odeon PM today and have to say I love everything about it.  I solved the strap issue by making it shorter and adding some strap extenders that I also use on my Flower Tote.  It fits my Clemence wallet, LV key pouch and mini pochette. I often use my Chanel card case in place of the wallet. My cell phone fits perfectly in the front pocket.  I don’t like when my bags are too heavy or too bulky so the PM is perfect for me! The price point is excellent also. I think this bag is my new favourite.


----------



## RG82

gwendo25 said:


> I just received my Odeon PM today and have to say I love everything about it.  I solved the strap issue by making it shorter and adding some strap extenders that I also use on my Flower Tote.  It fits my Clemence wallet, LV key pouch and mini pochette. I often use my Chanel card case in place of the wallet. My cell phone fits perfectly in the front pocket.  I don’t like when my bags are too heavy so the PM is perfect for me!  I think this bag is my new favourite.
> 
> View attachment 4813772


Looks lovely,  especially with the gold chain extenders! Great idea


----------



## roxi88

gwendo25 said:


> I just received my Odeon PM today and have to say I love everything about it.  I solved the strap issue by making it shorter and adding some strap extenders that I also use on my Flower Tote.  It fits my Clemence wallet, LV key pouch and mini pochette. I often use my Chanel card case in place of the wallet. My cell phone fits perfectly in the front pocket.  I don’t like when my bags are too heavy or too bulky so the PM is perfect for me! The price point is excellent also. I think this bag is my new favourite.
> 
> View attachment 4813772


Where are these chainextenders from? Looks great.


----------



## gwendo25

roxi88 said:


> Where are these chainextenders from? Looks great.


They’re from Etsy, Mautto Handbags, 3” extenders #16c LG hook.


----------



## Sugaroll

I love this bag! I went in to get the Pochette Métis but ended up with the odeon pm instead. It just sits nicer. I thought the strap was reasonable in length.. I’m 165cm.  I’ve added pics of the Métis and the odeon for comparison


----------



## RG82

Sugaroll said:


> I love this bag! I went in to get the Pochette Métis but ended up with the odeon pm instead. It just sits nicer. I thought the strap was reasonable in length.. I’m 165cm.  I’ve added pics of the Métis and the odeon for comparison
> 
> View attachment 4814710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814713


Congratulations !!! Thanks for the pics. I like many others have had to get rid of my mono PM due to glazing issues etc. I think you've made a great choice. Enjoy your lovely new bag xx


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sugaroll said:


> I love this bag! I went in to get the Pochette Métis but ended up with the odeon pm instead. It just sits nicer. I thought the strap was reasonable in length.. I’m 165cm.  I’ve added pics of the Métis and the odeon for comparison
> 
> View attachment 4814710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814713


Congratulations! It looks great on you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

gwendo25 said:


> I just received my Odeon PM today and have to say I love everything about it.  I solved the strap issue by making it shorter and adding some strap extenders that I also use on my Flower Tote.  It fits my Clemence wallet, LV key pouch and mini pochette. I often use my Chanel card case in place of the wallet. My cell phone fits perfectly in the front pocket.  I don’t like when my bags are too heavy or too bulky so the PM is perfect for me! The price point is excellent also. I think this bag is my new favourite.
> 
> View attachment 4813772


I love the look of the bits of chain at the end of the strap! Such a great idea


----------



## EllaMono

I got a chance to try on the Odeon PM today and love it.


----------



## Scarlett916

I really like this bag, and seriously considered buying it with the black leather...but I already have the old model Odeon PM as well as a Bloomsbury PM, and to me this bag looks like a cross between the two!   So I passed this time, and ended up buying an Alma BB in damier ebene instead.   But I'm loving all the photos of this bag the rest of you have!   It looks like a great bag!


----------



## Sopu

New Odeon looks really great. For some reason I love top handle bags which can also be carried crossbody. What do think is it possible to hook some extra handle and carry Odeon from tophandle aswell.


----------



## RG82

Sopu said:


> New Odeon looks really great. For some reason I love top handle bags which can also be carried crossbody. What do think is it possible to hook some extra handle and carry Odeon from tophandle aswell.


Hi! Check out Chanel LV on YouTube.  She tries out different  handles on her Odeon PM and the top handle looks great


----------



## bugn

I love everything about the Odeon except one thing... the middle front placement of the tag.


----------



## urma

bugn said:


> I love everything about the Odeon except one thing... the middle front placement of the tag.


I don’t like it either. But one can just take it off. Without it the bag looks classic and timeless.


----------



## paula3boys

urma said:


> I don’t like it either. But one can just take it off. Without it the bag looks classic and timeless.


The empty hook still looks silly in the middle of the bag. I wish they never put that on there.


----------



## gwendo25

Sopu said:


> New Odeon looks really great. For some reason I love top handle bags which can also be carried crossbody. What do think is it possible to hook some extra handle and carry Odeon from tophandle aswell.


Thanks for the idea!!I added a top handle that I purchased on Etsy for my NeoNoe and love it.


----------



## Bijans

I love he black mm size I picked mine up yesterday and it’s a perfect size for me I’m 5’6 . The strap is kinda short I’m surprised it wasn’t a bit longer but still works great for me as a crossbody . I like the tag it gives it an updated vibe . The original with patina is beautiful as well . I picked the black because I wanted a worry free bag . I have the bumbag with leather and I have to be careful so carefree was the best choice for me . I sold my neonoe in black because I feel in love with the one on and didn’t need two black crossbody a as the neonoe didn’t work for me as a crossbody bag


----------



## urma

paula3boys said:


> The empty hook still looks silly in the middle of the bag. I wish they never put that on there.


But it doesn‘t look like an „empty hook“ - I wouldn‘t have bought the bag otherwise. It‘s just a little leather tab in the front center of the outside pocket, finished by a D-ring. Both are very common elements on LV bags, and they don‘t look out of place at all. I‘m even glad about the vacchetta tab in particular, because it balances out the vacchetta corners when I‘m wearing the bag with my monogram strap. (Also, I like hanging my sunglasses to the D-Ring.)


----------



## urma

Bijans said:


> I love he black mm size I picked mine up yesterday and it’s a perfect size for me I’m 5’6 . The strap is kinda short I’m surprised it wasn’t a bit longer but still works great for me as a crossbody



I am almost 5‘8, have the pm and find the strap length sufficient for myself. So I was wondering if they might be using the same strap for both sizes, which would result in a (slightly) longer strap drop for the smaller model. But according to the website, the strapdrop for the mm is even 2“ more: 21.7 vs. 19.7


----------



## chloebagfreak

urma said:


> But it doesn‘t look like an „empty hook“ - I wouldn‘t have bought the bag otherwise. It‘s just a little leather tab in the front center of the outside pocket, finished by a D-ring. Both are very common elements on LV bags, and they don‘t look out of place at all. I‘m even glad about the vacchetta tab in particular, because it balances out the vacchetta corners when I‘m wearing the bag with my monogram strap. (Also, I like hanging my sunglasses to the D-Ring.)


Great idea to put the sunglasses on there!


----------



## luvspurses

just received the mm in noir and it is a very functional style and size. i really like it. mine had perfect alignment and made in france : )
i was just speaking to my sa and she told me that the pm has a longer strap than the mm. she measured them side by side. that surprised me but she said it was because the pm would be worn crossbody more often. i actually wound up ordering the pm in vachetta as well. it was just too cute to pass up. i hope it is not too small. hoping to use that one as more of a day/night out bag and less of a work horse which the mm noir will be. anyone else hear that about the strap difference?


----------



## JewelryLover101

I’m sorry if this has been already mentioned somewhere, but does anyone know if the new Odeon is a permanent addition to the collection or just a seasonal piece? Just wondering how quickly I have to jump on it  Also, has the PM in black been available much on the US site?


----------



## bluebird03

JewelryLover101 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been already mentioned somewhere, but does anyone know if the new Odeon is a permanent addition to the collection or just a seasonal piece? Just wondering how quickly I have to jump on it  Also, has the PM in black been available much on the US site?



I havent seen a response to it yet and I havent seen the black PM much but have seen the MM


----------



## JewelryLover101

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I havent seen a response to it yet and I havent seen the black PM much but have seen the MM


Thank you! I sure hope it isn’t seasonal. Back to stalking the website I guess...haven’t had anything to stalk in a long time!


----------



## urma

JewelryLover101 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been already mentioned somewhere, but does anyone know if the new Odeon is a permanent addition to the collection or just a seasonal piece? Just wondering how quickly I have to jump on it  Also, has the PM in black been available much on the US site?


I spoke to someone from customer service about this, and he said that the bag will definitely be available for 6 month, and after that it will be a decision based on demand.


----------



## JewelryLover101

urma said:


> I spoke to someone from customer service about this, and he said that the bag will definitely be available for 6 month, and after that it will be a decision based on demand.


That is good news! Now whether to believe what CS is saying


----------



## urma

JewelryLover101 said:


> That is good news! Now whether to believe what CS is saying



I know!


----------



## gwendo25

JewelryLover101 said:


> That is good news! Now whether to believe what CS is saying


I would not believe a word they say.  They read from a script and are mostly not knowledgeable from my experience.


----------



## Mapoon

I picked up mine last week after ordering online (was so keen since seeing it on Instagram on 1/7/20 and didn’t even realise there were 2 sizes) , looks really good. The strap is thick and comfy. I do like the LV embossed at one of the lower back corners and on the strap too. It was a littler smaller than expected but need to find a chance to use it as I’m worried touching it after sanitising my hand may ruin the canvas.


----------



## Brightcastle

Love the New Odeon especially in the black. Went to my local store to buy It in the MM but they only had the pm in black  Felt the pm was too small for me (I usually carry a tote bag) so I’ll have to wait until Im back in Europe next year to get it! As someone else mentioned, hope it’s not seasonal!


----------



## Kate5253

Adierf said:


> I hope to see the bag in person as well.  I have concern for the shoulder strap if it will stay on my shoulder or slip off.
> 
> I think I will use this bag if I need to carry more than my essentials. I guess the neverfull could do the same. the versatility is nice as the strap is removable but i'm unsure if I would use it as a clutch.
> 
> thank you so much for the input ladies your advice helps me think through my indecisiveness.  I'm still going to debate this in my head and stare at the bag on the website.  LOL


I have the PM in Natural the shoulder strap is wide and very comfy and doesnt slip .


----------



## Kate5253

Kate5253 said:


> I have the PM in Natural the shoulder strap is wide and very comfy and doesnt slip .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820377


----------



## Brightcastle

Kate5253 said:


> View attachment 4820379


 love how you have styled it!


----------



## Kate5253

Brightcastle said:


> love how you have styled it!


I think its a lovely bag and the canvas is really nice much nicer than on my speedy


----------



## Kate5253

Because the new Odeon in Natural has aged Vachetta not sure whether it will get watermarks on or whether its treated .
does anyone know ?


----------



## Brightcastle

Kate5253 said:


> I think its a lovely bag and the canvas is really nice much nicer than on my speedy


It’s fab alright. I am hard on my bags so I just have to wait it out for the MM in black!


----------



## mixlv

I love it!  Congratulations to everyone who bought one so far.


----------



## Kate5253

Brightcastle said:


> It’s fab alright. I am hard on my bags so I just have to wait it out for the MM in black!


The black is fab too


----------



## gwendo25

Kate5253 said:


> View attachment 4820379


Love the chain strap!


----------



## Kate5253

gwendo25 said:


> Love the chain strap!


Its off my Vavin


----------



## gwendo25

Kate5253 said:


> Because the new Odeon in Natural has aged Vachetta not sure whether it will get watermarks on or whether its treated .
> does anyone know ?


It is not worry free in the aged Vachetta, it can get watermarks. You can however use the Apple rain guard to protect it.


----------



## gwendo25

Kate5253 said:


> Its off my Vavin


Great idea!


----------



## Kate5253

Adierf said:


> Keokicat - May I ask if you bought it in black or natural? Please let me know once you receive the item your thoughts. Does the strap come off your shoulder or if it digs? What fits? Thank you!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your sharing your thoughts! I appreciate your time and input greatly. I don't feel so alone with my indecisiveness in purchasing a classic piece or something new.


I bought both and decided on the Natural and the strap is wide and comfy and doesnt slip off your shoulder .
im 5’1 and went for the PM size very roomy


----------



## gwendo25

Kate5253 said:


> I have the PM in Natural the shoulder strap is wide and very comfy and doesnt slip .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820377


Looks great and love the scarf!


----------



## Kate5253

gwendo25 said:


> It is not worry free in the aged Vachetta, it can get watermarks. You can however use the Apple rain guard to protect it.


Thank you that was my thoughts too but a lady said it would be fine


----------



## Kate5253

gwendo25 said:


> Looks great and love the scarf!


Thank you


----------



## Mapoon

Kate5253 said:


> The black is fab too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820394


Wow the best of both worlds


----------



## LVtingting

Kate5253 said:


> Its off my Vavin


I wonder how did you take the chain off the Vavin?! Very creative...


----------



## fashiongal1

For those of you that also have the South Bank Besace, which size in the Odeon is closest? PM or MM? Any pics side by side? I looked at measurements online but it doesn’t help much. Need a visual! Also would you choose the black or natural trim if you already have the SBB?


----------



## bluebird03

fashiongal1 said:


> For those of you that also have the South Bank Besace, which size in the Odeon is closest? PM or MM? Any pics side by side? I looked at measurements online but it doesn’t help much. Need a visual! Also would you choose the black or natural trim if you already have the SBB?


I was told the Besace was very close in size to the Odeon MM. I would go with the black trim because of the low maintenance and imo as the vachetta ages it doesnt look so good (i know there are others who like it but its just me)


----------



## keokicat

fashiongal1 said:


> For those of you that also have the South Bank Besace, which size in the Odeon is closest? PM or MM? Any pics side by side? I looked at measurements online but it doesn’t help much. Need a visual! Also would you choose the black or natural trim if you already have the SBB?


SBB is closest to the Odeon MM.


----------



## mabraun

I love my black Odeon MM.  It is definitely my everyday bag.  If I had gotten the natural, I would be more hesitant to use it daily.  And I prefer the wider strap vs. the SBB.


----------



## Moestyles

mabraun said:


> I love my black Odeon MM.  It is definitely my everyday bag.  If I had gotten the natural, I would be more hesitant to use it daily.  And I prefer the wider strap vs. the SBB.



I need some help please! I was set on getting my hands on the SBB but after seeing this post with all of the pictures I’m torn now between the Odeon and the SBB. I like the SBB because of the carefree casual vibes it gives but the Odeon is a stunner. I’m a mom of two small boys and I’m looking for something practical that I can grab and go run errands with. I feel like with the Odeon I have to “dress up” to use it. I do like the different styles I see that some have done like adding a top handle etc. Ugh I’m so torn now... what should I go to with?


----------



## ms_daa

The Odeon PM 2020 in Noir is my new favourite bag  I have been using it as my daily work bag for the last 3 weeks. I highly recommend this bag!

Sharing a pic of my Odeon with my 4 key holder and Juliette wallet


----------



## Roz2019

Moestyles said:


> I need some help please! I was set on getting my hands on the SBB but after seeing this post with all of the pictures I’m torn now between the Odeon and the SBB. I like the SBB because of the carefree casual vibes it gives but the Odeon is a stunner. I’m a mom of two small boys and I’m looking for something practical that I can grab and go run errands with. I feel like with the Odeon I have to “dress up” to use it. I do like the different styles I see that some have done like adding a top handle etc. Ugh I’m so torn now... what should I go to with?


I have the Odeon mm in noir for 2 weeks. I like to carry it on shoulder most of the time and added a top handle strap as well and also crossbody if need to be hand free. I normally use it during daytime for casual outings, not really suitable for dress up occasion. I chose noir leather for worryfree from rain and stain so it is a casual bag for me.
I checked the SBS online and like it too being DE and a lot cheaper than Odeon mm. Difficult to decide unless see them together..... sorry not much help!


----------



## gwendo25

Moestyles said:


> I need some help please! I was set on getting my hands on the SBB but after seeing this post with all of the pictures I’m torn now between the Odeon and the SBB. I like the SBB because of the carefree casual vibes it gives but the Odeon is a stunner. I’m a mom of two small boys and I’m looking for something practical that I can grab and go run errands with. I feel like with the Odeon I have to “dress up” to use it. I do like the different styles I see that some have done like adding a top handle etc. Ugh I’m so torn now... what should I go to with?


I have both, so I can send you some comparison pics.  I actually prefer the Odeon PM for a few reasons: 1) because of the size of the  front pocket, which I find practical for easy access to frequently used items.  2) the Odeon PM is wider at the bottom so you can fit more without it looking stretched out. They both have adjustable straps which is great, but 3) the Odeon strap  is removable and wider (more comfortable) so you can actually switch it up and even add a top handle. 4) the canvas is a little softer on the Odeon PM which makes it more flexible.

You really can’t go wrong with either, but I haven’t worn my SBB very much, especially as I now gravitate more to the Odeon.  I love the worry free black trim. Pricewise the SBB wins.

Just to complicate things a little, the Flower Zipped Tote PM is also around the same size with an open pocket on both sides and comes with top handles and removable strap (not adjustable).

I have all 3 bags and to me the Odeon is the most comfortable and versatile of every bag I own!!


----------



## gwendo25

Comparison Odeon PM, Flower Tote PM and SBB


----------



## Moestyles

ms_daa said:


> The Odeon PM 2020 in Noir is my new favourite bag  I have been using it as my daily work bag for the last 3 weeks. I highly recommend this bag!
> 
> Sharing a pic of my Odeon with my 4 key holder and Juliette wallet
> 
> View attachment 4823455



Thank you it looks lovely


----------



## Moestyles

Roz2019 said:


> I have the Odeon mm in noir for 2 weeks. I like to carry it on shoulder most of the time and added a top handle strap as well and also crossbody if need to be hand free. I normally use it during daytime for casual outings, not really suitable for dress up occasion. I chose noir leather for worryfree from rain and stain so it is a casual bag for me.
> I checked the SBS online and like it too being DE and a lot cheaper than Odeon mm. Difficult to decide unless see them together..... sorry not much help!



lol it’s ok I appreciate your input


----------



## Moestyles

gwendo25 said:


> I have both, so I can send you some comparison pics.  I actually prefer the Odeon PM for a few reasons: 1) because of the size of the  front pocket, which I find practical for easy access to frequently used items.  2) the Odeon PM is wider at the bottom so you can fit more without it looking stretched out. They both have adjustable straps which is great, but 3) the Odeon strap  is removable and wider (more comfortable) so you can actually switch it up and even add a top handle. 4) the canvas is a little softer on the Odeon PM which makes it more flexible.
> 
> You really can’t go wrong with either, but I haven’t worn my SBB very much, especially as I now gravitate more to the Odeon.  I love the worry free black trim. Pricewise the SBB wins.
> 
> Just to complicate things a little, the Flower Zipped Tote PM is also around the same size with an open pocket on both sides and comes with top handles and removable strap (not adjustable).
> 
> I have all 3 bags and to me the Odeon is the most comfortable and versatile of every bag I own!!
> 
> View attachment 4823499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823504
> 
> View attachment 4823511



thank you so much for these pictures. Soooo helpful. That’s a nice collection you have. I didn’t realize the SBB was that much bigger that the Odeon PM. I like it in Noir too for being more carefree. Do you find the Odeon pm to be too small? I read other posts that mentioned the SBB is more comparable to the Odeon MM.


----------



## AleeLee

Moestyles said:


> thank you so much for these pictures. Soooo helpful. That’s a nice collection you have. I didn’t realize the SBB was that much bigger that the Odeon PM. I like it in Noir too for being more carefree. Do you find the Odeon pm to be too small? I read other posts that mentioned the SBB is more comparable to the Odeon MM.



I'm also a mom of 2 boys. I originally purchased the Odeon PM in black but decided that it just wasn't big enough for my "mommy needs" and I exchanged it for the Odeon blk MM, and I think it's perfect.


----------



## gwendo25

Moestyles said:


> thank you so much for these pictures. Soooo helpful. That’s a nice collection you have. I didn’t realize the SBB was that much bigger that the Odeon PM. I like it in Noir too for being more carefree. Do you find the Odeon pm to be too small? I read other posts that mentioned the SBB is more comparable to the Odeon MM.


Yes, the MM is a little bigger and more comparable in size to the MM, but because of the wider width at the bottom you can still fit a lot in the PM.  Personally, I like my bags a little smaller and less bulky looking.  With two young children, you may be better off with the MM.


----------



## Moestyles

AleeLee said:


> I'm also a mom of 2 boys. I originally purchased the Odeon PM in black but decided that it just wasn't big enough for my "mommy needs" and I exchanged it for the Odeon blk MM, and I think it's perfect.



thank you! I’m currently using the PSM as a crossbody which we all know is not very big lol. After two exchanges I’ve given up on that bag which is what I’m using my credit for at LV. I’m hoping I can decide before my appointment next week and that they have both in stock to compare.


----------



## Moestyles

gwendo25 said:


> Yes, the MM is a little bigger and more comparable in size to the MM, but because of the wider width at the bottom you can still fit a lot in the PM.  Personally, I like my bags a little smaller and less bulky looking.  With two young children, you may be better off with the MM.



such a difficult decision waaaaa


----------



## donnaoh

Moestyles said:


> such a difficult decision waaaaa


agreed!!


----------



## gwendo25

Moestyles said:


> such a difficult decision waaaaa


Well you can try the MM in person and see if it fits your needs.  Try both if they have it.


----------



## Moestyles

gwendo25 said:


> Well you can try the MM in person and see if it fits your needs.  Try both if they have it.


If they even have it! I have a feeling I’m going to settle on the SBB...


----------



## gwendo25

Moestyles said:


> If they even have it! I have a feeling I’m going to settle on the SBB...


It’s all comes down to what you like better.  When you are spending that much money, you should love it, no matter which style you choose!! They are both very practical bags!!


----------



## Moestyles

gwendo25 said:


> It’s all comes down to what you like better.  When you are spending that much money, you should love it, no matter which style you choose!! They are both very practical bags!!


Yes you are very right. I just hope they have all three to compare


----------



## chloebagfreak

gwendo25 said:


> I have both, so I can send you some comparison pics.  I actually prefer the Odeon PM for a few reasons: 1) because of the size of the  front pocket, which I find practical for easy access to frequently used items.  2) the Odeon PM is wider at the bottom so you can fit more without it looking stretched out. They both have adjustable straps which is great, but 3) the Odeon strap  is removable and wider (more comfortable) so you can actually switch it up and even add a top handle. 4) the canvas is a little softer on the Odeon PM which makes it more flexible.
> 
> You really can’t go wrong with either, but I haven’t worn my SBB very much, especially as I now gravitate more to the Odeon.  I love the worry free black trim. Pricewise the SBB wins.
> 
> Just to complicate things a little, the Flower Zipped Tote PM is also around the same size with an open pocket on both sides and comes with top handles and removable strap (not adjustable).
> 
> I have all 3 bags and to me the Odeon is the most comfortable and versatile of every bag I own!!
> 
> View attachment 4823499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823504
> 
> View attachment 4823511


Wow! They are all so beautiful! That was so sweet of you to show the comparison 
I think I really liked the flower tote, but was concerned about the pointed corners- but yours looks great!


----------



## gwendo25

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! They are all so beautiful! That was so sweet of you to show the comparison
> I think I really liked the flower tote, but was concerned about the pointed corners- but yours looks great!


No problem at all with corners.


----------



## lsf222

Kate5253 said:


> View attachment 4820379


Where did you order the tassel. I just love the look. Better then the tag!


----------



## lsf222

Kate5253 said:


> View attachment 4820379


Where did you get the tassel? Thanks!


----------



## Josie1111

Has anyone received a natural PM made in France?


----------



## luvspurses

Josie1111 said:


> Has anyone received a natural PM made in France?


i have : )


----------



## jill39

I saw a pm in noir last week and the sides were badly creased.  Each corner looked dented—hard to describe.  They said it was from shipping but I passed.  They also told me the creases would go away with use.  I just could not purchase it that way—unless it is indeed expected.  I’ve looked at the pics post here and the sides on the bottom don’t look creased or dented. Did anyone’s start out with dented in sides?


----------



## MomsBag

Thanks all for the mod shots & advice! One of the main reasons I was going to buy the new Odeon is because in the original ad launch for the bag, the model was wearing it over her shoulder making it look like the strap could be short which would fit shorter/snug under the arm (ad: https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/magazine/articles/odeon2020#) as well as a cross-body. When I saw the PM in store (no MM available), the strap was a lot longer than I expected and wasn't anywhere close to being under my arm on the shortest hole. Maybe because of the way the model is sitting and she's likely tall so the strap looks shorter than it really can be? Can someone who owns the MM bag, please confirm it is or is not as short as it appears to be in the photo on the shortest setting? Also, if it is a long strap, is it possible to have the store (or someone) add additional holes to make it shorter? Has anyone done that successfully? Or does LV sell a shorter wide strap that would work? And lastly, which Etsy seller do you recommend buying 'top handles' from that are good quality and match well with LV? I've read through this thread & watched a bunch of YT videos but no one seems to address this...Thanks!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

MomsBag said:


> Thanks all for the mod shots & advice! One of the main reasons I was going to buy the new Odeon is because in the original ad launch for the bag, the model was wearing it over her shoulder making it look like the strap could be short which would fit shorter/snug under the arm (ad: https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/magazine/articles/odeon2020#) as well as a cross-body. When I saw the PM in store (no MM available), the strap was a lot longer than I expected and wasn't anywhere close to being under my arm on the shortest hole. Maybe because of the way the model is sitting and she's likely tall so the strap looks shorter than it really can be? Can someone who owns the MM bag, please confirm it is or is not as short as it appears to be in the photo on the shortest setting? Also, if it is a long strap, is it possible to have the store (or someone) add additional holes to make it shorter? Has anyone done that successfully? Or does LV sell a shorter wide strap that would work? And lastly, which Etsy seller do you recommend buying 'top handles' from that are good quality and match well with LV? I've read through this thread & watched a bunch of YT videos but no one seems to address this...Thanks!


Although I haven't purchased the Odeon MM yet (next on my list), I do have this strap, and it's a game changer.  It can adjust to 3 different lengths, and the shortest allows it to be a nice short length for a mono bag.  









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Bandoulière
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Bandoulière: With the new Adjustable strap, the Louis Vuitton handbags become more versatile than ever. Elegant and highly functional, it offers three different lengths for a choice of looks and hands-free carry styles. Pairing timeless black leather with iconic Monogram...




					us.louisvuitton.com
				




Also, I do believe the Etsy seller you are referring to is Mcraft Leather.  Her items are wonderful and a great alternative when you need quality leather accessories.


----------



## luvspurses

lovethe1urwith said:


> Although I haven't purchased the Odeon MM yet (next on my list), I do have this strap, and it's a game changer.  It can adjust to 3 different lengths, and the shortest allows it to be a nice short length for a mono bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Bandoulière
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Bandoulière: With the new Adjustable strap, the Louis Vuitton handbags become more versatile than ever. Elegant and highly functional, it offers three different lengths for a choice of looks and hands-free carry styles. Pairing timeless black leather with iconic Monogram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.louisvuitton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do believe the Etsy seller you are referring to is Mcraft Leather.  Her items are wonderful and a great alternative when you need quality leather accessories.


totally agree on the lv bandouliere  adjustable straps. they are pricey but they make a huge difference. i love using the adjustable ones with my palm springs minis. i have the reverse and the mono black and they are soooooo comfortable worn crossbody. the price is painful but as you said, total game changer.


----------



## Roz2019

I have the Odeon mm and at 5”3, the bag is at my waist if the strap sets at the shortest. As you can see on the photo, the strap is nearly reached the hardware so if adding extra holes, it will be extended out touching the hardware and doesn’t look good.


----------



## gwendo25

MomsBag said:


> Thanks all for the mod shots & advice! One of the main reasons I was going to buy the new Odeon is because in the original ad launch for the bag, the model was wearing it over her shoulder making it look like the strap could be short which would fit shorter/snug under the arm (ad: https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/magazine/articles/odeon2020#) as well as a cross-body. When I saw the PM in store (no MM available), the strap was a lot longer than I expected and wasn't anywhere close to being under my arm on the shortest hole. Maybe because of the way the model is sitting and she's likely tall so the strap looks shorter than it really can be? Can someone who owns the MM bag, please confirm it is or is not as short as it appears to be in the photo on the shortest setting? Also, if it is a long strap, is it possible to have the store (or someone) add additional holes to make it shorter? Has anyone done that successfully? Or does LV sell a shorter wide strap that would work? And lastly, which Etsy seller do you recommend buying 'top handles' from that are good quality and match well with LV? I've read through this thread & watched a bunch of YT videos but no one seems to address this...Thanks!


Mcraft on Etsy is great, you can custom order the size you want.


----------



## MomsBag

lovethe1urwith said:


> Although I haven't purchased the Odeon MM yet (next on my list), I do have this strap, and it's a game changer.  It can adjust to 3 different lengths, and the shortest allows it to be a nice short length for a mono bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Bandoulière
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Bandoulière: With the new Adjustable strap, the Louis Vuitton handbags become more versatile than ever. Elegant and highly functional, it offers three different lengths for a choice of looks and hands-free carry styles. Pairing timeless black leather with iconic Monogram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.louisvuitton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do believe the Etsy seller you are referring to is Mcraft Leather.  Her items are wonderful and a great alternative when you need quality leather accessories.



Thanks for the tip on the Bandouliere! I've seen it referenced to make bags a crossbody, but didn't know it was adjustable.  I will check it out when I go into the store on Fri (appt only).  

Thanks to Roz2019 for the photos - I can clearly see the existing strap is too long to shorten further (I'm 5'4" so it did hang to my waist on the shortest).

And thanks Gwendo25 for clarifying the Etsy retailer MCraft. I was looking at their straps but couldn't tell which length would be appropriate but the photo and link are super helpful!

Really appreciate this thread!


----------



## paula3boys

I thought I would try it because it looked so comfortable and I was going to just remove the luggage tag that I didn't like. However, once I received it and inspected it, I decided it was not for me. I think the cost for this bag is a lot when they have scrimped on important details. I did not like the plastic feeling under the liner when I was pulling it out to look at the date code. My $350 Coach bags have better feeling lining. The luggage tag metal logo looks sloppy, which is sad because I have seen replicas (that I do not buy) with better attention to that. Lastly, I guess I am the only one that is concerned with how soft the black leather feels. I see that it will have tons of wrinkling after short period of use compared to the leather on my other LV bags. That is a catch 22 of course because that softness is more comfortable, but I don't like the thought of the leather looking old after barely any use. My ebene Speedy from 2017 still looks new. 

Just my two cents of course and since I see a lot of people purchasing it, I know that I am in the minority. I just don't care to spend almost $2,000 on a canvas bag where the previous attention to detail that I loved about LV is so lacking


----------



## jill39

paula3boys said:


> I thought I would try it because it looked so comfortable and I was going to just remove the luggage tag that I didn't like. However, once I received it and inspected it, I decided it was not for me. I think the cost for this bag is a lot when they have scrimped on important details. I did not like the plastic feeling under the liner when I was pulling it out to look at the date code. My $350 Coach bags have better feeling lining. The luggage tag metal logo looks sloppy, which is sad because I have seen replicas (that I do not buy) with better attention to that. Lastly, I guess I am the only one that is concerned with how soft the black leather feels. I see that it will have tons of wrinkling after short period of use compared to the leather on my other LV bags. That is a catch 22 of course because that softness is more comfortable, but I don't like the thought of the leather looking old after barely any use. My ebene Speedy from 2017 still looks new.
> 
> Just my two cents of course and since I see a lot of people purchasing it, I know that I am in the minority. I just don't care to spend almost $2,000 on a canvas bag where the previous attention to detail that I loved about LV is so lacking



I agree that LV quality has changed.  Just curious—did you try the MM or PM size?


----------



## paula3boys

jill39 said:


> I agree that LV quality has changed.  Just curious—did you try the MM or PM size?


PM size because I don't carry a lot and the strap is longer than the MM


----------



## Moestyles

gwendo25 said:


> It’s all comes down to what you like better.  When you are spending that much money, you should love it, no matter which style you choose!! They are both very practical bags!!


Hey there I ended up with the South Bank. I did compare the Odeon PM and I felt the South Bank better suited me. They didn’t have the black Odeon in stock either. Here she is!


----------



## jill39

Moestyles said:


> Hey there I ended up with the South Bank. I did compare the Odeon PM and I felt the South Bank better suited me. They didn’t have the black Odeon in stock either. Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4831548



Congrats!!!  Love the South Bank!!!


----------



## Moestyles

jill39 said:


> Congrats!!!  Love the South Bank!!!


Thanks! I’m excited about using her lol. I’m trying to find a reason to go out


----------



## jill39

paula3boys said:


> PM size because I don't carry a lot and the strap is longer than the MM



I tend to go for the PM size as well in most bags!  If I get a bigger bag--it just gets too heavy for me as I tend to add more stuff!  I completely agree that the quality has changed over the years!  Things are so different now!


----------



## Moestyles

jill39 said:


> I tend to go for the PM size as well in most bags!  If I get a bigger bag--it just gets too heavy for me as I tend to add more stuff!  I completely agree that the quality has changed over the years!  Things are so different now!


I agree about the logo on the luggage tag. It looks unfinished and to be honest the natural Odeon PM was too much vachetta for me to worry about especially with me running around town with two small boys. Like you said we are the minority since the bag is still popular but I agree that the leather and luggage tag felt “meh”


----------



## Moestyles

paula3boys said:


> I thought I would try it because it looked so comfortable and I was going to just remove the luggage tag that I didn't like. However, once I received it and inspected it, I decided it was not for me. I think the cost for this bag is a lot when they have scrimped on important details. I did not like the plastic feeling under the liner when I was pulling it out to look at the date code. My $350 Coach bags have better feeling lining. The luggage tag metal logo looks sloppy, which is sad because I have seen replicas (that I do not buy) with better attention to that. Lastly, I guess I am the only one that is concerned with how soft the black leather feels. I see that it will have tons of wrinkling after short period of use compared to the leather on my other LV bags. That is a catch 22 of course because that softness is more comfortable, but I don't like the thought of the leather looking old after barely any use. My ebene Speedy from 2017 still looks new.
> 
> Just my two cents of course and since I see a lot of people purchasing it, I know that I am in the minority. I just don't care to spend almost $2,000 on a canvas bag where the previous attention to detail that I loved about LV is so lacking


Sorry I meant to reply to your post and quoted the wrong person


----------



## gwendo25

Moestyles said:


> Hey there I ended up with the South Bank. I did compare the Odeon PM and I felt the South Bank better suited me. They didn’t have the black Odeon in stock either. Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4831548


Congrats on the purchase, enjoy!!


----------



## Kitty157

Can someone who has the pm comment on the opening of the bag. Is it difficult to put in and take out items? I will be carrying a tp 15 or 19, glasses case OM mm, small wallet, 6 ring key holder and maybe round coin purse.


----------



## gwendo25

To give you an idea. I can use my mini pochette in the PM however I have to turn it sideways to get it in and out comfortably. In addition, I use a Chanel card holder and LV key pouch.  Room on top for glass case.


----------



## JazziMe

Kitty157 said:


> Can someone who has the pm comment on the opening of the bag. Is it difficult to put in and take out items? I will be carrying a tp 15 or 19, glasses case OM mm, small wallet, 6 ring key holder and maybe round coin purse.
> Hi it measures 7 inches when the zip is open, as advised in the Odeon Club House. Luckily I have managed to order both as I too was in sure fwhich one to go for. The MM has arrived and PM will be here Monday.


----------



## Kitty157

Hi! When you get both I would love to know ur thoughts on it and which one you picked and why. Thxs!!


----------



## Cattyyellow

This thread was bad news for me. I just ordered the pm version. Off the ban island I think that makes too make purchases this month.


----------



## Cattyyellow

gwendo25 said:


> Thanks for the idea!!I added a top handle that I purchased on Etsy for my NeoNoe and love it.
> 
> View attachment 4818211
> View attachment 4818212




What size did you order if I may ask?


----------



## gwendo25

Cattyyellow said:


> What size did you order if I may ask?


I ordered 13”.


----------



## Cattyyellow

gwendo25 said:


> I ordered 13”.


 Thank you!


----------



## Bel83

I tried both pm and mm in store today. Lovely. I like mm coz it’s bigger and you can put a shawl in case it’s cold etc. will be getting it soon
..need to wait awhile coz i just got a neoneo in empriente last month. Also do you think I can put my neoneo strap on it if I want it to be shorter? ‍♀‍♀


----------



## gwendo25

Bel83 said:


> I tried both pm and mm in store today. Lovely. I like mm coz it’s bigger and you can put a shawl in case it’s cold etc. will be getting it soon
> ..need to wait awhile coz i just got a neoneo in empriente last month. Also do you think I can put my neoneo strap on it if I want it to be shorter? ‍♀‍♀


I have the NeoNoe and yes, you can swap the straps.


----------



## VivaNYC

gwendo25 said:


> I have both, so I can send you some comparison pics.  I actually prefer the Odeon PM for a few reasons: 1) because of the size of the  front pocket, which I find practical for easy access to frequently used items.  2) the Odeon PM is wider at the bottom so you can fit more without it looking stretched out. They both have adjustable straps which is great, but 3) the Odeon strap  is removable and wider (more comfortable) so you can actually switch it up and even add a top handle. 4) the canvas is a little softer on the Odeon PM which makes it more flexible.
> 
> You really can’t go wrong with either, but I haven’t worn my SBB very much, especially as I now gravitate more to the Odeon.  I love the worry free black trim. Pricewise the SBB wins.
> 
> Just to complicate things a little, the Flower Zipped Tote PM is also around the same size with an open pocket on both sides and comes with top handles and removable strap (not adjustable).
> 
> I have all 3 bags and to me the Odeon is the most comfortable and versatile of every bag I own!!
> 
> View attachment 4823499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823504
> 
> View attachment 4823511


WOW!! Crossbody trifecta. I bought the Odeon PM in black and thought it is so supple and easy to carry. I also tried on the zipped flower tote for a shoulder/hand carry option. I like the Odeon PM for the easy use. I saw someone add a handle which changed up the look. Can you weigh in on your flower tote? Does it slouch much? What are the cons? Flower tote (zipped) is still on my mind. Thx!


----------



## Bel83

gwendo25 said:


> I have the NeoNoe and yes, you can swap the straps.


Do you have pm or mm? any thoughts?


----------



## gwendo25

VivaNYC said:


> WOW!! Crossbody trifecta. I bought the Odeon PM in black and thought it is so supple and easy to carry. I also tried on the zipped flower tote for a shoulder/hand carry option. I like the Odeon PM for the easy use. I saw someone add a handle which changed up the look. Can you weigh in on your flower tote? Does it slouch much? What are the cons? Flower tote (zipped) is still on my mind. Thx!


I should say that I love the Flower Tote also.  Of the 3 bags I like the SBB the least.  I use a purse organizer in the Flower tote so it does not slouch and did not slouch even without it.  I use chain extenders on it also, so I can wear it crossbody. I love the design with the top handles and full size/length pockets on both sides of the bag. Size-wise they are very similar, but I do find the flower tote a little heavier than the Odeon PM.  In my mind, that would be the only drawback.


----------



## gwendo25

Bel83 said:


> Do you have pm or mm? any thoughts?


I have the PM.  I find it looks neater and less bulky than the MM. I also don’t like heavy bags, so I can’t overstuff it.


----------



## VivaNYC

gwendo25 said:


> I should say that I love the Flower Tote also.  Of the 3 bags I like the SBB the least.  I use a purse organizer in the Flower tote so it does not slouch and did not slouch even without it.  I use chain extenders on it also, so I can wear it crossbody. I love the design with the top handles and full size/length pockets on both sides of the bag. Size-wise they are very similar, but I do find the flower tote a little heavier than the Odeon PM.  In my mind, that would be the only drawback.


THANKS SO MUCH for weighing in! I tried both on, luckily both available at the store. I liked both. I like the flower tote, casual with a little edge/attitude than a regular hand held. Would love to see how you extended the strap. Just one side or both sides?


----------



## gwendo25

VivaNYC said:


> THANKS SO MUCH for weighing in! I tried both on, luckily both available at the store. I liked both. I like the flower tote, casual with a little edge/attitude than a regular hand held. Would love to see how you extended the strap. Just one side or both sides?


It’s extended on both sides with 3” extenders from Etsy. I use them on quite a few of my bags.  They look great and wear well.


----------



## VivaNYC

gwendo25 said:


> It’s extended on both sides with 3” extenders from Etsy. I use them on quite a few of my bags.  They look great and wear well.
> 
> View attachment 4847136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847149


LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!! Looks so clever, and love all the extra gold hardware. Thx for the tip


----------



## JazziMe

Kitty157 said:


> Hi! When you get both I would love to know ur thoughts on it and which one you picked and why. Thxs!!


Hi 
I choose the PM, it holds my everyday stuff and the opening is not to small using a full size wallet which I prefer.
The MM is a much larger bag and i would use it for travelling, it hold loads, iPad 10 and my kindle s as long with my daily stuff.
It’s been a while a bag has excited me, I just love it!


----------



## daisychainz

I got mine a few days ago it was a gift for my nan for her birthday. Oh my gosh, it's a hard pass. I think I got caught up in hype and it has to go back.  It is not well-made, I am sorry to say. The zipper is wavy already because of the dip in the center and there is absolutely no way to run the zippers without using both hands at some point, it cannot be done with a single hand. I tried it myself and of course my nan was hopeless because she has a touch of arthritis. I got the PM and the strap was very long. It is very very VERY cute, but no. The opening was also very small and the inside is so dark you can't even see your stuff without flashlight! lol I wanted her to have it so bad but she (and I) couldn't handle the drawbacks. And it was MIF but terribly misaligned on the sides., and that luggage tag jutted out like super bizarre. Looks amazing but in reality it didn't work


----------



## lovethe1urwith

daisychainz said:


> I got mine a few days ago it was a gift for my nan for her birthday. Oh my gosh, it's a hard pass. I think I got caught up in hype and it has to go back.  It is not well-made, I am sorry to say. The zipper is wavy already because of the dip in the center and there is absolutely no way to run the zippers without using both hands at some point, it cannot be done with a single hand. I tried it myself and of course my nan was hopeless because she has a touch of arthritis. I got the PM and the strap was very long. It is very very VERY cute, but no. The opening was also very small and the inside is so dark you can't even see your stuff without flashlight! lol I wanted her to have it so bad but she (and I) couldn't handle the drawbacks. And it was MIF but terribly misaligned on the sides., and that luggage tag jutted out like super bizarre. Looks amazing but in reality it didn't work


I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## Bel83

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


Planning to get it too but too many things I want to get. I think it’s good weekend bag to go around while doing groceries or errands...


----------



## daisychainz

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


That's great for you!!!! Super that it worked out, enjoy it.


----------



## Roz2019

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


Your top handle strap is pretty and different. Do you mind saying where you got it from and the leather and gold hardware are same/similar color as the LV one? Thanks


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Roz2019 said:


> Your top handle strap is pretty and different. Do you mind saying where you got it from and the leather and gold hardware are same/similar color as the LV one? Thanks


e
The handle is from Amazon.  If you type in "braided handle", it will pop up.  I believe it was $34.


----------



## Bel83

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


Is this MM or PM


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Bel83 said:


> Is this MM or PM


This is the MM.


----------



## Moestyles

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


I love how you accessorized it. I hate that they didn’t have it at the boutique I went to when I was debating on getting it.


----------



## gwendo25

A little holiday cheer!


----------



## lsf222

lovethe1urwith said:


> I've been an avid LV buyer for 20+ years, and the Odeon is by far one of my most favorite LV purchases ever.  The canvas is extra thick and pliable, the strap, on the shortest hole, is a perfect length for the shoulder.  The tag is reworkable so that it doesn't jut out.  And because of the narrowness of the bag, my SLGs lineup perfectly inside and are super easy to find.  The front pocket is really big for keys and a phone.  My zipper is as smooth as butter.  I heard the bag is currently LV's most popular bag and hard to find.  I'm sorry it didn't work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851454


Hi:
Where did you purchase the short shoulder handle? Thanks


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lsf222 said:


> Hi:
> Where did you purchase the short shoulder handle? Thanks


Amazon! Search "braided handle" and it will pop up. It's around $35.


----------



## lsf222

lovethe1urwith said:


> Amazon! Search "braided handle" and it will pop up. It's around $35.


----------



## lsf222

Thanks. It really looks great!


----------



## karylicious

I went to the store today to see it live... I could not leave her there... this bag is amazing. Perfect shape, perfect size for me (5.2 took the pm). So light. I LOVe her more than many of bags...


----------



## poshmommy

I have the mm in black.  Love it! Very light and carefree.  Fits everything I need.


----------



## DNPurse

I received the new odeon pm bag today and noticed there are some wrinkles in the leather strap.  Is that normal?


----------



## LVsister

DNPurse said:


> I received the new odeon pm bag today and noticed there are some wrinkles in the leather strap.  Is that normal?


It bothered me too after having to switch the bag already, but they exchanged the strap for me after comparing it with another strap that was without the wrinkles (for which I m truely grateful, though I kinda feel bad for the one who will buy the exchanged bag and strap eventually...it is just weird when you point out the problem, they will do an exchange but still keep the bag in the inventory for sale in stead of returning it to factory)


----------



## DNPurse

Since I don't live near the LV store, I returned the bag and bought another one online.  Luckily this time the bag is just perfect, everything is aligned and the strap has no wrinkles; very happy with my purchase. Just wondering, do you spray apple guard on the natural treated leather?


----------



## kirstydurkan

Ladies, you sold me! I went in store to have a look at her and I said yes as soon as I looked in the mirror - it was the best impulse purchase ever!!!! I now have to wait 3 days to have her for my birthday... Longest 3 days of my life! This is the nicest LV I’ve handled in a long time 
I went for the MM and I’m so glad I did, it just has an edge to it that I can’t explain.


----------



## Brightcastle

kirstydurkan said:


> Ladies, you sold me! I went in store to have a look at her and I said yes as soon as I looked in the mirror - it was the best impulse purchase ever!!!! I now have to wait 3 days to have her for my birthday... Longest 3 days of my life! This is the nicest LV I’ve handled in a long time
> I went for the MM and I’m so glad I did, it just has an edge to it that I can’t explain.


Such a gorgeous bag, enjoy!


----------



## karylicious

This is seriously my favorite bag!
I have the favorite, PM, multi pochette ( men and women), but this one... just love!


----------



## chloebagfreak

kirstydurkan said:


> Ladies, you sold me! I went in store to have a look at her and I said yes as soon as I looked in the mirror - it was the best impulse purchase ever!!!! I now have to wait 3 days to have her for my birthday... Longest 3 days of my life! This is the nicest LV I’ve handled in a long time
> I went for the MM and I’m so glad I did, it just has an edge to it that I can’t explain.


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!!
The Odeon is such a great bag, I’m really surprised it doesn’t get more attention.
I have the PM and it is perfect for my things. 
Enjoy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

karylicious said:


> This is seriously my favorite bag!
> I have the favorite, PM, multi pochette ( men and women), but this one... just love!


I totally agree! It’s so cute and functional!
It seems under the radar for such a cool bag.


----------



## Lizzys

kirstydurkan said:


> Ladies, you sold me! I went in store to have a look at her and I said yes as soon as I looked in the mirror - it was the best impulse purchase ever!!!! I now have to wait 3 days to have her for my birthday... Longest 3 days of my life! This is the nicest LV I’ve handled in a long time
> I went for the MM and I’m so glad I did, it just has an edge to it that I can’t explain.


Happy Birthday!  I love this bag too and it is the perfect birthday gift as I got the MM for my birthday too   Enjoy your new beauty in good health!


----------



## jill39

Do you all think the odeon PM in noir is too similar to the vtote in monogram/noir?  I have both, and I am wondering if they look the same!!  Almost like getting another lipstick in the same color!  LOL.  Would love your thoughts--feeling a bit silly here!


----------



## urma

jill39 said:


> Do you all think the odeon PM in noir is too similar to the vtote in monogram/noir?  I have both, and I am wondering if they look the same!!  Almost like getting another lipstick in the same color!  LOL.  Would love your thoughts--feeling a bit silly here!


Not at all! I find them very different, both in design and function.


----------



## jill39

urma said:


> Not at all! I find them very different, both in design and function.


 Thank you!  I felt kinda silly having both!


----------



## CLTurner

Sankay said:


> Yes I got the PM version because I love the South Bank Besace (one of my favorite bags!) I love having a front slip pocket.  Normally I don’t like accessories (I took the tassel of the SBB) but I actually like the tag! i got the black because it’s easier to keep clean.  I plan to wear it crossbody rather than on the shoulder.  Finally I don’t see it as a clutch even when you remove the strap.  Good luck!



Does the PM hold the same amount as the SBB? I love my SBB and it holds everything I need with room to spare.


----------



## Sankay

CLTurner said:


> Does the PM hold the same amount as the SBB? I love my SBB and it holds everything I need with room to spare.


Yes they hold a very similar amounts.  They are both my favorite crossbody bags!


----------



## LadyInRed167

I think the pm is to small for an everyday bag. I needed up going with that mm. The pm is just so cute, that’s what’s in my picture.


----------



## JrHarrison

Does your purse have a date stamp or anything in it?


----------



## Cattyyellow

JrHarrison said:


> Does your purse have a date stamp or anything in it?



If you bought from a store recently, there is a good chance you don’t have date stamp but a chip instead.


----------



## Sugaroll

JrHarrison said:


> Does your purse have a date stamp or anything in it?


I bought mine in August last year and the date code is in the inside pocket


----------



## lizziepurse

I just received my new Odeon MM in damier ebene and am terribly disappointed. Lovely style but the bag smelled like cheap leather and the canvas was not soft and supple. There were also faint, white stains on it. Maybe glue? It was not what I expected for 2k. I was going to sell my Neverfull to defray the cost of the Odeon. I’m glad I waited to see it first. Did anyone on the PF have a similar experience?


----------



## lsf222

I love the Odeon PM size. I use it everyday since it is so convenient to hold my phone. My bag and strap are very soft. It might be glue on it. Just rub it off. Sounds like you need to return for a new one.


----------



## jane

lizziepurse said:


> I just received my new Odeon MM in damier ebene and am terribly disappointed. Lovely style but the bag smelled like cheap leather and the canvas was not soft and supple. There were also faint, white stains on it. Maybe glue? It was not what I expected for 2k. I was going to sell my Neverfull to defray the cost of the Odeon. I’m glad I waited to see it first. Did anyone on the PF have a similar experience?



So sorry that happened! I received the same bag last week and had to send it back because the canvas had a strange straight line down the front in the coated texture. 

The exchange I received is perfect. Smells like a normal LV bag. Though I'm not sure what you're describing or expecting. Also it's a structured bag so I'm not sure what you mean by the canvas not being "soft and supple". Mine behaves like all my other canvas bags. It's pliable and feels nice, but it's not soft smooshy lambskin or anything. I love it. If I were you I'd send yours back and try again through client services.


----------



## Grande Latte

LadyInRed167 said:


> View attachment 5001754
> 
> I think the pm is to small for an everyday bag. I needed up going with that mm. The pm is just so cute, that’s what’s in my picture.



I agree. I think the PM is TOO cute, but for my daily needs, the MM will do.


----------

